
Making Illegal States Unrepresentable - gilad
https://lobste.rs/s/b0p6ib/making_illegal_states_unrepresentable
======
Kaibeezy
I’m non-tech so I immediately though this might be re: _Distress_ , Greg Egan,
1995.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distress_(novel)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distress_\(novel\))

Advanced geekery / skullduggery on the artificial island home of an illegal
unrepresentable (rogue) state (as in country) amid a global pandemic. Very
now. Also deja vu.

